# Looking for a instructor in north carolina



## WILKESBOROKENPO (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello everyone im looking for a american kenpo instructor in north carolina. My teacher stopped his class a few months ago.ive been trying to find another instructor i was wondering if anyone on here knew of any teachers in north carolina my email address is sifucurt@charter.net

                                                                        thanks,
                                                                         curt


----------

